# What to do? run two v boxes, or one dump truck for sanding???



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

my dillema. i have too many properties to sand with just one load on my v box. I could purchase a second v box and set it up on another truck. even then, i may have to refill once. and that means a 12 mile each way drive to where my shop is from the properties. Or, i could buy a dump truck. 

77 ford with detroit diesel 5 speed with a 2 speed rear end single axe dump truck. has a pto driven 6 yard sander in the back

cons of 2 v boxes i can think of...
i have to trust someone to drive in slick dangerous conditions with a loaded sander in one of my trucks.
i would either leave the sander on the truck creating a risk for hitting objects while plowing, or load/unload everytime i have to sand.
i have to pay an employee hourly to go sand.

cons of dump truck
more expensive upfront cost by about 4 thousand.
maintenance expenses
cdl required

any other cons and pros im missing? what are your thoughts?


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

If the dump truck breaks down, you are SOL. ( not unlikly with the age of what you have in mind). If you have two v boxes and one breaks, you have a backup. 

I'd look into the cost of insurance and tags on that dump first. Might make your mind up real quick.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

What about a 1 ton dump with tailgate replacement or undertailgate spreader?

How much $ are you willing to spend?....the 2 options you give seem drastically different in cost?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What is your current fleet and how is it equipped? Sounds like you already have the second truck. 
I think anyone would love a dedicated spreader truck. Especially on the freeze/thaw follow up sandings. One trip, all lots are done. If you have one vbox in a pickup already, that's your backup. 
I would expect a 77 Detroit with a 5x2 and PTO spreader to be a very simple, reliable setup. As long as it's sound, I think the chances of it leaving you completely stranded are low


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree with 2cor. I have a v box for backup. And the truck is simple and should be reliable if only used for sanding.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

GSS LLC;1490074 said:


> my dillema. i have too many properties to sand with just one load on my v box. I could purchase a second v box and set it up on another truck. even then,* i may have to refill once*. and that means a 12 mile each way drive to where my shop is from the properties. Or, i could buy a dump truck.
> 
> *You may? Or will? Knowing this FOR SURE would help you make the right decision.*
> 
> ...


Running 2 spreaders puts you in 2 places at once...getting accounts serviced faster. 
By adding another truck, you will need another employee, right? Or is the truck you've been driving, now going to sit? (assuming you are going to drive this new addition to the fleet)

Just trying to see the justification of a cdl size truck with what little I know about your situation.....because I've tossed the idea around myself. I spread a decent amount of material around on a typical salt run, and feel that I'm better off running 2 smaller trucks than 1 large truck.....but what works for me, may not for you.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

I decided to go with a dump truck. For one, the liability of an employee driving a loaded sander on icy roads is a huge risk. I would park my plow truck and drive the sander truck. My plow truck is the current sander truck. I can service all my accounts timely with one truck. Having only one truck/ sander to keep running, and only one vehicle out on slick roads I think will be easier.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Lets face it, as the business owner, no one cares about your equipment as much as you, or plows as fast, or is going to be more dependable. One lapse in judgment, my second sander and truck end up on its roof in the ditch, my profit is shot to hell. Easier to just have to worry about yourself.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

You didnt really answer my questions.......but from what your saying, your going to go out and plow in your current plow/sander truck, then drive 12miles back, load up your "other" salt/sander rig, then go spread? Is this right?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes. Do you drive around plowing with your sander loaded? That is crazy. Either way, I would stop plowing, drive 12 miles back. No way I'm plowing with tons of salt in my sander. Too hard on tranny and brakes.


----------



## Jim74 (Jul 8, 2012)

I dont know the property sizes but any way to keep a pile of sand in any of the lots with a skidsteer, reduces the need to go back to the shop and possibly gives you the reason to need a skidsteer.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

GSS LLC;1490469 said:


> *Do you drive around plowing with your sander loaded? That is crazy.*
> Either way, I would stop plowing, drive 12 miles back. No way I'm plowing with tons of salt in my sander. Too hard on tranny and brakes.


At times I'll do some plowing with a load, but not regularly.....and I've been called worse.

Either way, with what info you've provided....your idea seems inefficient, and it sounds like your main focus should be on getting some better employees. Operating/driving a salt truck is a cake walk compared to operating a plow truck. JMO. Good luck.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

snocrete;1490473 said:


> At times I'll do some plowing with a load, but not regularly.....and I've been called worse.
> 
> Either way, with what info you've provided....your idea seems inefficient, and it sounds like your main focus should be on getting some better employees. Operating/driving a salt truck is a cake walk compared to operating a plow truck. JMO. Good luck.


maybe me shorthanding everything on my phone is leading you astray.

Im never going to plow with a loaded sander, too hard on equipment. If i ran two v boxes on two different trucks, the trucks would still have to stop plowing, go load up, and then go sand. AND THEN, STILL WOULD HAVE TO COME BACK AND LOAD ONE UP A SECOND TIME.

Plus, thats a second vehicle driving around in slick/icy conditions. because on apartments, theres very little pretreating, its all spread after you finish plowing. or going out after an ice storm. either way, you have 2 vehicles out driving around instead of one. also, i have to pay an employee to drive the other truck, profit isnt as much once you start paying an employee.

My employees are good, one has been in the game for 12+ years, one drives a semi off highway during the not snowing months, and plows in the winter, he knows how to drive. the others are all dependable and trustworthy, and fully capable of operating a sanding rig. BUT, WHY TAKE THE CHANCE IF YOU DONT HAVE TO??? you know where im coming from? if i dont have to put liability in someone elses hands, i wont.

I can service all the accounts quickly enough with a dumptruck. i dont need to run 2 trucks to keep up.

also, 2 v boxes is 2 separate pieces of equipment to keep running and functioning. and two trucks that must be dedicated to sanding when needed. where a dump truck leaves both trucks open to plow, and onty one truck and sander to keep running.

what logical reasons do you have that a dump truck is the bad idea here? im willing to listen to all reasons.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Jim74;1490471 said:


> I dont know the property sizes but any way to keep a pile of sand in any of the lots with a skidsteer, reduces the need to go back to the shop and possibly gives you the reason to need a skidsteer.


i already have a skid steer. lots dont have room to keep a sand pile. they barely have room to put snow. lol


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

GSS LLC;1490444 said:


> I decided to go with a dump truck. For one, the liability of an employee driving a loaded sander on icy roads is a huge risk. I would park my plow truck and drive the sander truck. My plow truck is the current sander truck. I can service all my accounts timely with one truck. Having only one truck/ sander to keep running, and only one vehicle out on slick roads I think will be easier.


I think you've made the wrong decision.... ALWAYS have a back up when your sander truck WILL go down.... its the nature of the beast with employees but you cant grow without them......you need to find some good ones and treat them well....good luck


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

GSS LLC;1490477 said:


> maybe me shorthanding everything on my phone is leading you astray.
> 
> Im never going to plow with a loaded sander, too hard on equipment. If i ran two v boxes on two different trucks, the trucks would still have to stop plowing, go load up, and then go sand. AND THEN, STILL WOULD HAVE TO COME BACK AND LOAD ONE UP A SECOND TIME.
> 
> ...


From the info given, you are only putting a maximum of 6yds down on an event. I just dont see that being justification for purchasing/licensing/insuring/maintaining a cdl truck. Buying a 2nd vbox, and putting it in a truck you already own, would be much more profitable.



Mick76;1490509 said:


> I think you've made the wrong decision.... ALWAYS have a back up when your sander truck WILL go down.... its the nature of the beast with employees but you cant grow without them......you need to find some good ones and treat them well....good luck


Agreed.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, how much salt do you use per event? I fit 6 tons in my truck and still have to reload throughout storms. And i guess I'm crazy plowing with full load!But I don't overload my truck and I start spitting it out on the first job.I have one salt truck now and it makes me nervous about a breakdown.Plus I have to plow and sand the jobs I'm handling and jump around and salt the jobs the other trucks are plowing.Lost my right hand man(2 yd v box) for the up-coming season so I have to have to setup another salt truck.It's no problem if the storm ends early but it's hard to be everwhere at once.If Iwas running smaller trucks I woul put a sander on them all.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

GSS LLC;1490469 said:


> Yes. Do you drive around plowing with your sander loaded? That is crazy.


Whaaaaat? Always always always. Seems like a HUGE waste of time having to go back to load when I'm already there. Especially in a pinch with a late snow or something. Imagine finishing up, people pulling in a lot at the same time, and you have to leave. That wouldn't fly. Unless you have dedicated salt trucks, then I suppose I could see not plowing with salt onboard. Not to mention a load is great for traction. The ability to plow in 2wd saves a lot of wear. Not to mention, my trucks are made to work, and they do exactly that. Time is money.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

More power to ya, that's a lot of weight to haul around going back and forth with. I do have a backup, my truck mounted v box. I don't like plowing with it in my truck, and having a dump to eliminate the need of loading and unloading makes it a good decision for me.
This is just turning into an argument. Maybe because I'm not working to sit down and spell out every aspects of my business,and coming across wrong. Accusing me about my employees capability and trust, of which you know nothing about, and I'm not explaining every detail of my business, I mostly just asked to see peoples opinions, I already had my mind made up unless something came up to change it. Your way works for you, that's fine. I feel this way will work best for me. Good luck to everyone this year.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

GSS LLC;1490571 said:


> More power to ya, that's a lot of weight to haul around going back and forth with. I do have a backup, my truck mounted v box. I don't like plowing with it in my truck, and having a dump to eliminate the need of loading and unloading makes it a good decision for me.
> This is just turning into an argument. Maybe because I'm not working to sit down and spell out every aspects of my business,and coming across wrong. Accusing me about my employees capability and trust, of which you know nothing about, and I'm not explaining every detail of my business,* I mostly just asked to see peoples opinions*, I already had my mind made up unless something came up to change it. Your way works for you, that's fine. I feel this way will work best for me. Good luck to everyone this year.


And thats what you got!

Whats really strange is that you trust your employees to drive a truck around in horrible conditions with a plow hanging off the front...but cant trust them to drive a salt truck around after snow clearing has began, or even possibly done.

You still didnt answer some of my questions, but it dosent matter at this point because you already made your mind up....and I have good idea of what the answers are anyway.

You asked for opinions/help...you got it...not our problem its not what you want to hear.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It would have been nice to know the full picture of his equipment and crew. 

I think he just wanted the Supercharged 2 stroke


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

2COR517;1490701 said:


> I think he just wanted us all to cheerlead for him to buy a Supercharged 2 stroke


he hehe he


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Good old Detroit Diesel- "Screaming Jimmy", "Rocky Mountain Humming Bird," "Green Leaker" , "Driptroit Diesel," "Buzzin Dozen" .


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Wish I could find my popcorn.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I would run 2 v boxs on diffrent trucks. I like options and plan b if something goes wrong. Under your though of the larger truck the cost would out way the benifits. 
Think outside the box if you have a skidsteer and no were to leave product on your current accounts. I would look around for a vacant lot or a building currently vacant. call the owner and ask if its ok to leave your sand there. If it's vacant you may offer to open the driveway for free in exchange for leaving your sand there. The time spent openning the driveway will be wiped clean in your time savings driving 12 miles to get sand. I have done this in the past with great results for all parties involved


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Mick76;1490509 said:


> I think you've made the wrong decision.... ALWAYS have a back up when your sander truck WILL go down.... its the nature of the beast with employees but you cant grow without them......you need to find some good ones and treat them well....good luck


I love how you and a few others only read what you want on a post. Re-read it again. He has said he already has one truck with a V box. And will use that as the backup if he were to buy a large single axel dump truck. So I don't see how he is wrong here on his decision because as he has mention numerous times to you and snocrete that he would use his V box sander as the frigging back up!!!! Has no need to run two sanding trucks and actually running a truck that can hold more will cut down on the waste of time having to send it back to refill which in turns makes that truck more efficient then running two trucks on the same amount of accounts. Yes he may get them sand a little bit quicker but if he can get the m sanded in the same amount of time in a larger truck then so be it, the only reason really to have the second sander running is if he were no able to get the accounts sanded by a curtain time in which I have not heard him say he's having a issue in doing now! it's called reading comprehension we all learn this in school, ready the hole post before spouting off! If someone don't like your comment stop trying to keep post acting like you are a know it all god because no one cares!!! I don't care if you don't like a decision he or anyone else makes. I m so glad you and others on here think they are the almighty when it comes to plowing.
God this site has gotten bad!!


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

snocrete;1490582 said:


> And thats what you got!
> 
> Whats really strange is that you trust your employees to drive a truck around in horrible conditions with a plow hanging off the front...but cant trust them to drive a salt truck around after snow clearing has began, or even possibly done.
> 
> ...


Really!! U must have great city and state crews clearing roads off if they are down to dry pavement within 2hrs of the snow stopping. Because the roads around here are pretty slick for a while in the morning around here! So the risk of an accident is still pretty good. One dumb#$# other driver poor driving ability will ruin your morning. so I can see his issue about running the risk of running a second truck just to service the accounts 10 mins quicker to me the risks don't = the $$ I or he would make.

And where you get off my saying he doesn't trust his guys. How would you know how well or not his guys are! That's just petty on your side. Think before you write and run your mouth off!!! No one needs to hear anyone's rude comments about how well trained their employees are


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

TPC Services;1491352 said:


> I love how you and a few others only read what you want on a post. Re-read it again. He has said he already has one truck with a V box. And will use that as the backup if he were to buy a large single axel dump truck. So I don't see how he is wrong here on his decision because as he has mention numerous times to you and snocrete that he would use his V box sander as the frigging back up!!!! Has no need to run two sanding trucks and actually running a truck that can hold more will cut down on the waste of time having to send it back to refill which in turns makes that truck more efficient then running two trucks on the same amount of accounts. Yes he may get them sand a little bit quicker but if he can get the m sanded in the same amount of time in a larger truck then so be it, the only reason really to have the second sander running is if he were no able to get the accounts sanded by a curtain time in which I have not heard him say he's having a issue in doing now! it's called reading comprehension we all learn this in school, ready the hole post before spouting off! If someone don't like your comment stop trying to keep post acting like you are a know it all god because no one cares!!! I don't care if you don't like a decision he or anyone else makes. I m so glad you and others on here think they are the almighty when it comes to plowing.
> Good this site has gotten bad!!


So what exactly are you saying?  How do you really feel?

Just kidding  As long as there's money in hand at end of season it's all good. More than way to skin a cat!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

TPC Services;1491352 said:


> I love how you and a few others only read what you want on a post. Re-read it again. He has said he already has one truck with a V box. And will use that as the backup if he were to buy a large single axel dump truck. So I don't see how he is wrong here on his decision because as he has mention numerous times to you and snocrete that he would use his V box sander as the frigging back up!!!! Has no need to run two sanding trucks and actually running a truck that can hold more will cut down on the waste of time having to send it back to refill which in turns makes that truck more efficient then running two trucks on the same amount of accounts. Yes he may get them sand a little bit quicker but if he can get the m sanded in the same amount of time in a larger truck then so be it, the only reason really to have the second sander running is if he were no able to get the accounts sanded by a curtain time in which I have not heard him say he's having a issue in doing now! it's called reading comprehension we all learn this in school, ready the hole post before spouting off! If someone don't like your comment stop trying to keep post acting like you are a know it all god because no one cares!!! I don't care if you don't like a decision he or anyone else makes. I m so glad you and others on here think they are the almighty when it comes to plowing.
> Good this site has gotten bad!!


He was asking for opinions and thats what he got... Thats what this site is for... you dont have to agree with what someones trying to suggest to you......I just try to help those that post honest questions and based on his description of his situation, I have given him MY honest answer. Im sorry YOU didnt like it... BTW hes pm'd ME numerous times asking for MY opinions on other subjects under his old name.....

"If someone don't like your comment stop trying to keep post acting like you are a know it all god because no one cares!!!" I only posted one time in this thread before your attacks on my comments

"it's called reading comprehension we all learn this in school, ready the *Whole*(fixed it for ya college boy) post before spouting off! "

"Good this site has gotten bad" I think you meant to write "God this site has gotten bad"... I think my "reading comprehension" is doing fine :laughing:


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Mick76;1491359 said:


> He was asking for opinions and thats what he got... Thats what this site is for... you dont have to agree with what someones trying to suggest to you......I just try to help those that post honest questions and based on his description of his situation, I have given him MY honest answer. Im sorry YOU didnt like it... BTW hes pm'd ME numerous times asking for MY opinions on other subjects under his old name.....
> 
> "If someone don't like your comment stop trying to keep post acting like you are a know it all god because no one cares!!!" I only posted one time in this thread before your attacks on my comments
> 
> ...


Thanks for the fixes (LOL)
and he has asked me from time to time about what he should do. may I shouldn't of picked on just you and snocrete because there are a heck of a lot othes on here that don't ready the post before commenting and it's jsut getting old. as his orginaly post said he never planned on not having a backup... and no one should ever comment on how well you trust your emploees because no one can say all thier guys are perfect if they do they are full of it!!

have a good day


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

You must run a pretty tight route, The crew i plow with would waste hours if we didn't plow with the vbox full. We fill them up before we head out and salt as we go. I don't think it is crazy though, i rarely put the truck in 4wd and heck 3 of the trucks are 2wd trucks so it stinks plowing without the load of salt. The trucks in our fleet with hitch mount spreaders leave for the night with almost a full pallet of salt in the bed, The longer we can stay away from the shop the more we make. Time is money and driving burns tons of time..


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad I was of some help hereThumbs Up


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I never plow with a full or partially full V box. However, I keep my huge salt pile on site and all my industrial lots are aside of each other. This way the skidsteer is on site plowing, then loading salt, I cant understand how some guys have enough money to keep a 20K skidsteer back at the shop just for loading salt

Im also looking at a big old used dump for dedicated salting


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

MatthewG;1493055 said:


> I never plow with a full or partially full V box. However, I keep my huge salt pile on site and all my industrial lots are aside of each other. This way the skidsteer is on site plowing, then loading salt, I cant understand how some guys have enough money to keep a 20K skidsteer back at the shop just for loading salt
> 
> Im also looking at a big old used dump for dedicated salting


Because most of us don't have on properties where we can have a storage sit for it thats why. I rent a loader every time a storm is coming to load the trucks that way I can use the other loaders on properties and not have to break one of them off to go load trucks. spending $175 a day is way better than sitting on a used $15-25K machine just to load salt with and sit around all summer if I dont have the work for it.
and I can hear the crying already:laughing: but you have to waste time to go get it and return it. SO WHAT!!! it's still cheaper than making a payment on someting that may not get used all that much!!


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Just wanted to update everyone. I bought two dump trucks instead. One with a v box. And one with an under tailgate setup.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

GSS LLC;1493794 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone. I bought two dump trucks instead. One with a v box. And one with an under tailgate setup.


Where are the pics :realmad:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

GSS LLC;1493794 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone. I bought two dump trucks instead. One with a v box. And one with an under tailgate setup.


Good for you....what make/models of trucks & spreaders are they?..Lets see some pics of them.

BTW, have you and TPC got your pussies iced down yet? You 2 should get a room and cry on each others shoulder about how peoples opinions over an internet talk forum bother you so bad. Thumbs Up


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

snocrete;1493825 said:


> Good for you....what make/models of trucks & spreaders are they?..Lets see some pics of them.
> 
> BTW, have you and TPC got your pussies iced down yet? You 2 should get a room and cry on each others shoulder about how peoples opinions over an internet talk forum bother you so bad. Thumbs Up


hey look another tuffy on the computer WHOA your funny Do you feel like a bigger man know since you thought it was so cool to show off on a website?? I love big talkers, they are so easy to let the wind out of them!!! Have a nice life tuffy!!!

SA's like these are the reason I don't post on here anymor!! Tto many people with big boy syndrome!!!! Get a flippping life an d get off your almighty pedistal. I would love to see people try to say have the crap they say on here to someones face!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

TPC Services;1493840 said:


> hey look another tuffy on the computer WHOA your funny Do you feel like a bigger man know since you thought it was so cool to show off on a website?? I love big talkers, they are so easy to let the wind out of them!!! Have a nice life tuffy!!!
> 
> SA's like these are the reason I don't post on here anymor!!*But yet here you are posting??hmm..* Tto many people with big boy syndrome!!!! Get a flippping life an d get off your almighty pedistal. I would love to see people try to say have the crap they say on here to someones face!!


be carefull what you wish for....bet i got more wind than you:waving:


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

snocrete;1493854 said:


> be carefull what you wish for....bet i got more wind than you:waving:


do I need anymore proof than what this child just posted... Really this is what this site has become. bunch of SA's


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

TPC Services;1493871 said:


> do I need anymore proof than what this child just posted... Really this is what this site has become. bunch of SA's


Just playing your game TPC, I see you dont like it....and I'm pretty sure you've made it very clear to everyone what your all about.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

TPC Services;1493676 said:


> Because most of us don't have on properties where we can have a storage sit for it thats why. I rent a loader every time a storm is coming to load the trucks that way I can use the other loaders on properties and not have to break one of them off to go load trucks. spending $175 a day is way better than sitting on a used $15-25K machine just to load salt with and sit around all summer if I dont have the work for it.
> and I can hear the crying already:laughing: but you have to waste time to go get it and return it. SO WHAT!!! it's still cheaper than making a payment on someting that may not get used all that much!!


TPC, try not to freak out... If you rent a loader(skidsteer I assume at $175/day)everytime a storm is forcast, don't you run into the storms not materializing and you're out $175. Damn, it happened every storm last season. Wouldn't it be better just to buy an old skid to load salt? Like a $5000 machine or less?

Maybe my skidsteer assumption is wrong?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

All I really care about are the pictures


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

WIPensFan;1493886 said:


> TPC, try not to freak out... If you rent a loader(skidsteer I assume at $175/day)everytime a storm is forcast, don't you run into the storms not materializing and you're out $175. Damn, it happened every storm last season. Wouldn't it be better just to buy an old skid to load salt? Like a $5000 machine or less?
> 
> Maybe my skidsteer assumption is wrong?


No you have a very good point. I'm not goin to go off.... at least your not telling him he's stupid for not getting one and that the only way to load bulk salt is with a loader. your comment was polite unlike most these posts any more a lot are just like what I said. and it's getting old. I like thee ones that say this, Why didn't you do it this way or your a ****** for doing it that way!!! I would have never done it that way. Most run their mouths off before asking all the questions or first reading and Comprehending the post.

I 'm not grumpy I am straight forward and you may or may not like it but I tell it how I see and read it. 

*You have a very good point *You can go an get a older machine that works to as long as it doesn't need a lot of repairs and eat up your potential profits I can see doing it that way to. but he maybe limited in storage room to where he might have no where to park it when not using it on the off season. And yes I did have to eat it a few times but hey thats life right. you win some you lose sum.

By the way wasn't this Discussion on a differant post not this one?? or am i losing it (LOL) pretty sure my comment was about a guy wanting to know how he could go about loading bulk salt with out using a Skid Loader... no


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

TPC Services;1494078 said:


> No you have a very good point. I'm not goin to go off.... at least your not telling him he's stupid for not getting one and that the only way to load bulk salt is with a loader. your comment was polite unlike most these posts any more a lot are just like what I said. and it's getting old. I like thee ones that say this, Why didn't you do it this way or your a ****** for doing it that way!!! I would have never done it that way. Most run their mouths off before asking all the questions or first reading and Comprehending the post.
> 
> I 'm not grumpy I am straight forward and you may or may not like it but I tell it how I see and read it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering. Yes someone did ask the question of loading salt without a loader, different thread. Everyone does it the way it works for them, I'm the same, not always the most efficient way, but it's the way I like doing it. Nothing wrong with that. I am selling a Bobcat skid right now on this site so I look at every skid for sale to compare with mine. I have run across many that would be perfect for just loading salt in the winter. No bells and whistles, rusty, high hrs, but who cares, the bucket works and that's all that matters.

As far as opinions go, I thought the OP got a lot of useful advice and suggestions. Many times we all don't know enough about each others real situations to offer the correct advice. Sounds like he made a decision and hopefully it works out to his benefit. Sorry to OP for going off on this tangent.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

I just purchased 2 pull behind drop spreaders, I'm going to pull them with my diesel trucks and make use of them, i think they will work very well.


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

GSS can you post photos I am trying to get ideas for a salt truck.
Thanks


----------

